# bowfishing for gators



## lancek742

hopefully will be getting drawn for alligator tag this year. If so I am thinking about taking the bow. I have a martin recurve I use for bow fishing with a bottle reel set up. Can this bow be used for gators and if so what set up changes do I need to make. Thanks for any information you all might have.


----------



## joey1919

Is it a slotted receiver? I've used non-slotted successfully but its a little more hassle.

You'll need a little different arrow set up than what you'd normally use for fishing. You don't want to rely on a safety slide to hold a gator. You'll want a broad head designed for gators. It'll have a hole in the head to tie the string through. If the shaft breaks you'll still be attached. I like interlock three blade grapples but others work as well. I would have 2 or 3 arrows set up ready to go.

You may want to upgrade your line to a stronger gator cord. It won't be any bigger just higher test.

I'd have a buoy of some sort handy

I'd also have a heavy rod/real combo and a big treble hook on board. I've hooked gators that I just couldn't get close enough to for the bow but the bow is my first choice


----------



## lancek742

Not sure about the receiver. I will have to check. If it's not slotted is that an easy change? I have looked at some additional tips and even thinking maybe a float or bouy would be nice. What are your thoughts on floats and would I have to change the bottle reel set up for that?


----------



## joey1919

Ams makes slotted and non slotted receivers. Its one or the other, I think they call the slotted the Big Game. 

I like having the buoy attached, a gator can get away with more line than your bottle will hold.


----------



## lancek742

Can I use the bouy with the bottle or no


----------



## joey1919

Yes, its easier with the slotted reel


----------



## donald-f

lancek742 said:


> hopefully will be getting drawn for alligator tag this year. If so I am thinking about taking the bow. I have a martin recurve I use for bow fishing with a bottle reel set up. Can this bow be used for gators and if so what set up changes do I need to make. Thanks for any information you all might have.



How many points do you have and what area are you hunting?


----------



## lancek742

have 3 points. put in for zone 9 or 8. unfortunately those are 2 of the zones with the fewest tags lol, but closest to home.


----------



## donald-f

With fewer tags means less gators for that area. Good luck to you. Are you going with a guide?


----------



## lancek742

Thanks. No guide. A buddy from work got a 9 footer a couple years ago. Gonna follow his lead lol


----------



## mattech

The bow and reel can be used, but get you a couple gator getter arrows and the 500lb string.  Gonna be hard to penetrate a gator with a recurve, the hardest part will be getting close enough to be accurate and have enough KE to penetrate.


----------



## HunterJoe24

mattech said:


> The bow and reel can be used, but get you a couple gator getter arrows and the 500lb string.  Gonna be hard to penetrate a gator with a recurve, the hardest part will be getting close enough to be accurate and have enough KE to penetrate.



Where can you get the arrows and line>


----------



## tgw925

We have tried the bowfishing setup but always end up converting to the trusty rod and reel...it will increase your chance of success but a great number!


----------



## lancek742

tgw925 Thanks for the advice. I was actually thinking about using rod and real to get em close to boat and using the bow and bouy as an insurance policy lol. Now to change the subject. Nice picture of all the green heads. If you all ever need a couple extra shooters let me know.


----------



## Ihunt

I have a ams reel but do not like it or use it. I will try to explain what works well for me.

Use a innerloc 3 blade gator grapple attached to a heavy arrow. Tie your line only to your head. Pull the string as tight as possable down the shaft and tape it once near the head and again about3/4s of the way up. 

Make a float with an empty milk jug and some of the expanding foam. Works great and a lot cheaper.

Next, get a 2.5 gallon bucket and position it on the front of your boat like a cannon. Pointing out. Put the float to the side of the bucket. Now place the string into the bucket. This is where the bucket shines. You can easily put 20-30 yards. With this much string in the reel, it will hang up.

When you shoot, as the arrow leaves the rest, the string will trail behind the arrow. This will allow much longer shots than using the bottle.

Good luck.


----------



## lancek742

Great Information. Thanks


----------



## mattech

HunterJoe24 said:


> Where can you get the arrows and line>



You can buy them directly from muzzy, ebay, and at http://shop.backwateroutdoors.com/collections/alligator-big-bowfishing-game-hunting.

The rod and reel is a good way to connect at a distance and get them close.then get an arrow in them. Get as many lines as you can in them. They are powerful, and can easily break line. 

Good luck.


----------



## tgw925

Yes a lot of people will get them to the boat then put a buoy in them with a bow fishing rig or harpoon for reassurance. I hunt a lot of public and private land in SEMO, I wish I could take just anyone. The list is long lol!


lancek742 said:


> tgw925 Thanks for the advice. I was actually thinking about using rod and real to get em close to boat and using the bow and bouy as an insurance policy lol. Now to change the subject. Nice picture of all the green heads. If you all ever need a couple extra shooters let me know.


----------



## joey1919

Experiences will vary but I can get 20-30 yards of line I'm my bottle with no hangups, I also feel the tension of the line coming directly from behind the arrow, out of the bottle, will have less of an effect on accuracy than coming from 3 feet below the line of flight(out of a bucket). These are my thoughts and experiences, yours may vary.


----------



## markland

joey1919 said:


> Experiences will vary but I can get 20-30 yards of line I'm my bottle with no hangups, I also feel the tension of the line coming directly from behind the arrow, out of the bottle, will have less of an effect on accuracy than coming from 3 feet below the line of flight(out of a bucket). These are my thoughts and experiences, yours may vary.



Agree!
We/Muzzy also have an economy gator getter version now with attached reel/float system, arrow, head and 400# line that will work just fine on your setup.
FYI I have shot all my alligators including my 12' 6" with 53-54# recurves and they work just fine, just need to get the point under the hide, not trying to shoot thru them.  Good luck


----------



## lancek742

markland thank you for the information. I will look into the set up you are talking about. Now I just have to cross my fingers and hope we get drawn this year.


----------



## groundhawg

markland said:


> Agree!
> We/Muzzy also have an economy gator getter version now with attached reel/float system, arrow, head and 400# line that will work just fine on your setup.
> FYI I have shot all my alligators including my 12' 6" with 53-54# recurves and they work just fine, just need to get the point under the hide, not trying to shoot thru them.  Good luck



This is a good set-up.  Have two and they have worked well for years with my crossbow and recurve.


----------



## groundhawg

lancek742 said:


> Thanks. No guide. A buddy from work got a 9 footer a couple years ago. Gonna follow his lead lol



Good luck, hope you do great.  But you have waited at least 3 years to get the points, might want to contact more local folks or a guide in your area.  Should greatly increase your odds of getting an alligator.


----------



## markland

Just contact me directly if you have any questions or issues and will be glad to help!  Good luck


----------



## lancek742

Thanks


----------



## mako63

*Raise Out of State Resident prices to Hunt Alligators.*



lancek742 said:


> hopefully will be getting drawn for alligator tag this year. If so I am thinking about taking the bow. I have a martin recurve I use for bow fishing with a bottle reel set up. Can this bow be used for gators and if so what set up changes do I need to make. Thanks for any information you all might have.


It now takes 5 to 6 years to get a tag.  it only cost $220.00 for an out of state resident to hunt gators.  If you go to FLA it would cost you $1000.00, SC is about 700.00 and AL does not even allow out of state hunters.  Because we are the cheapest state for alligator fees for out of state hunter it limits the GA resident chances. The DNR is having meeting around the state about raising lic. fees.  They need to raise our out of state fees for hunting alligators to $1000.00.  Give the Ga hunters a better chance.

Also there is a loop hole in the Lifetime lic. that allows a out of state 65 yr. old residents who are a resident of another state and pay taxes there to get a lifetime for $10.00 just by living 6 months in GA.

Major overhaul need I feel.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Get with tracker jack since your in our area... He can set you up!


----------



## Michael

thompsonsz71 said:


> Get with tracker jack since your in our area... He can set you up!



http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/


----------



## thompsonsz71

^ yea that guy lol!


----------

